# Naughty Evenings!?



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi Everyone, 

Wondered if anyone out there has the same issue as me. 

My beagle, Charlie, although challenging throughout the day becomes 'naughty' when my husband gets home at 5pm. Suddenly theres no entertaining him and he decides to chew furniture etc. 

He sleeps a few hours through the day and it's difficult to settle him down so I doubt he's tired. 

Despite feeding, playing, walking, giving him chew treats and chew toys...theres no stopping him chewing up his bed, rugs, my shoes...which isn't much of a problem through the day. It is very very tiring constantly getting him to stop chewing things, and I mean it's CONSTANT for hours and hours till bedtime. 

Any advice?!?!


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

replace whatever it is he is chewing with rawhide,at that age Alfie would chew for hours on the stuff,it could be because the attention diverts from him at that time of the day as he used to having you doing lots with him and then everyone else comes home and it switches.At one point I was dreading my son coming home from school at 3.30 for this reason,I had spent all day playing etc with Alf and then my son comes home and I needed to read etc with him and Alf would start the mischief making,pulling things off the worktop,chewing shoes,it was all for attention,I would settle him down with a tummy rub etc and hold a rawhide whilst he chewed it,and then gradually,moving away till I was on the sofa and he was chewing quite happily on the floor.
Also crate time was useful if I needed to do anything,I would put him in his crate with nice chewy things and I could grab an hour or so and by doing this he learnt to amuse himself and settle.We used to get to a point when we knew that Alf was over tired too,and he was so hyper,we would then crate him and he would be asleep,within minutes,but out of the crate he would stay awake looking for new adventures!
Hope this helps


----------



## Pineapple (Sep 9, 2010)

Heh heh Bodie has been very much the same the last couple of evenings. I've only just managed to settle him in his crate with a stuffed Kong (thank god for the mighty Kong!)

Bo's last nap was around 4pm today, so he's been awake ages and I haven't been able to get him out of play/bitey mode until now. I've heard a lot that dawn and dusk are when pups tend to kick off the most and get hyped up. The problem for me (and maybe it's the same for you) is gauging when's best in the early evening to stop play and activity and encourage him to settle for the nap that comes before bedtime proper.

It's a bit of an awkward time, but usually if he naps before we have tea, he'll sit in the kitchen with us while we eat (he's usually really calm at this time), then he's just tired enough (but not over-spent/crabby) and more willing to settle to bed at around 7. I'm finding the more I try to get him tired enough for bed in the evenings, the more it sort of backfires and I end up misreading him thinking he's being mischievious because he needs to play and be stimulated, when really he's overtired. He can become a biting devil when that happens!

So perhaps if Charlie's sleeping a few hours in the day, then being really active for a longer span in the evening, he's tiring himself out and he's getting more cranky and mischievous as the night goes on? If that's what's happening, maybe try and distract him with a Kong, get him settled down and chewing on that for a while, he'll (hopefully) settle into a calmer frame of mind and may drift off and get some needed sleep.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks guys - that's brilliant advice. 

After reading it I decided to stop chasing him and trying to distract him with other things and put Charlie to bed. In which he is now snoring...

Charlie's not 100% comfortable with staying in his crate yet. Its something I've been working hard at but when left alone, awake or asleep, he cries, howls and wets himself. 

Nice to know you guys are there when I've got a question :thumbup: thanks xx


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Helbo said:


> My beagle, Charlie, although challenging throughout the day becomes 'naughty' when my husband gets home
> at 5pm. Suddenly theres no entertaining him and he decides to chew furniture etc.
> He sleeps a few hours through the day and it's difficult to settle him down so I doubt he's tired.


how does hubby greet the dog? how does dog greet hubby? 
if there's leaping, whining, happy yapping, licking, etc, *stop it.*  it's a wind-up for the dog.

have hubby walk the dog - briskly. this gets him some fresh-air, too.

take the dog for a ** brisk ** walk around 4-pm, where U walk as snappily as possible from point-A 
to point-B before pausing *at Ur discretion* to give him sniff-time - when U're moving, 
*keep it moving;* when U stop, cue him to wander a bit: "free time", "go sniff", summat, 
with a hand-gesture to tell him he can explore at will. 
then gather him up, and step-off jauntily - don't stroll :lol: move!

off-leash for 15 to 20-minutes with another dog for free play, chasing + wrestling, is even better. 
FETCH is great - so is chasing a flirt-pole with a sturdy fabric-toy to kill, tug, etc. 
YouTube - Bella's Flirt Pole Game

dog-soccer with a ball too-large + smooth to bite is good, too - a plastic-ball with a plugged hole, 
which screws-out to reveal an opening, will allow sand, water, gravel, etc, to be put inside; 
the weight + movement make the ball roll erratically, adding to the fun. [U kick, the dog shoulders, 
head-butts, nose-punches, flips or paws the ball.]

Tug-of-Peace is an excellent de-stressor - teach the dog to drop the tuggy by going *deadweight* 
and hanging off their jaw, then as soon as they DROP, *praise warmly* AND simultaneously off the tug 
to re-engage them in another round - *the reward for dropping the toy is a new game of Tug, Yay!* 

calmatives can help - 
Pet Forums Community - View Single Post - dog body-language - and why it matters so much... 
DAP pump-spray and Rescue-Remedy [both] would be great to try.


----------



## Lady3131 (Nov 26, 2009)

Hello

This is not unusual! In our house it happened at around 8pm EVERY night and was referred to as 'Puppy Madness'

Since has had all her jabs we have been walking her around this time and not had anything quite so bad since!


----------



## Pineapple (Sep 9, 2010)

Helbo said:


> Nice to know you guys are there when I've got a question :thumbup: thanks xx


It's such a relief to know other people are going through the same stuff with their pup!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

*leashedforlife* - although my husband doesn't make a big fuss of the dog when he comes in, I take your point. This is an exciting time and we need to find a way to keep him calm. As silly as it sounds, I hadn't even realised how exciting him coming home could be for pup. He has decided to now come in, get changed, greet me and then go take the dog for a walk. So we'll see if that helps.

*Pineapple* - it is a HUGE relief to know that other puppy owners are going through similar trials and triumphs. I've always believed that there aren't bad dogs, only bad owners, and I am a worrier, I do worry about my role in things when Charlie is displaying unwanted behaviour.

It's also nice just to get other people's perspective on the problem to uncover something you may have totally missed!

Loving this site! :thumbup:


----------



## Pineapple (Sep 9, 2010)

Helbo said:


> I've always believed that there aren't bad dogs, only bad owners, and I am a worrier, I do worry about my role in things when Charlie is displaying unwanted behaviour.


Same here, same here. Reading posts here definitely helps put things in perspective, and sometimes helps with predicting how a puppy's naturally going to behave. Like you say, it's not knowing the cause of repeated unwanted behaviour that's the most troubling thing, because like you I'm thinking that it's me who's reacting to whatever it is he's doing, or allowing him the opportunity to do it, so it's my behaviour that's directing his - can be a bit stressful! But I'm trying to stay chilled out about it and the last few days have been going really well. Let us know how things go with Charlie in the evenings, hope things improve


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks - will do :yesnod:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Helbo said:


> ...although my husband doesn't make a big fuss of the dog when he comes in, I take your point. This is an exciting time and we need to find a way to keep him calm. As silly as it sounds, I hadn't even realised how exciting him coming home could be for pup. He has decided to now come in, get changed, greet me and then go take the dog for a walk. So we'll see if that helps.


sounds like a plan! :thumbup: i hope to hear that Charlie is calmer in the evenings, 
and that hubby enjoys the walks, too.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> He sleeps a few hours through the day and it's difficult to settle him down so I doubt he's tired.


You've had great advice but just wanted to add that like babies, puppies can get over tired when they find it hard to settle even though they are tired, especially in the evening.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi Everyone, 

Just wanted to write a quick update. 

Charlie is calming down a little - still chewy and mischievous - but that's just puppies for you i guess. 

The advice about the puppy being overtired was so useful. I'm starting to learn his facial expressions so I can now tell (usually) when he's being 'naughty' coz he's overtired, and I settle him in his crate and he gladly goes to sleep! 

And we've got lots of rawhide chews and toys for when he's feeling awake and chewy! 

Sounds naive but I didn't realise I'd have to teach my puppy when to nap! lol Thought any living thing would just sleep when tired. Silly me!


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

Helbo said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to write a quick update.
> 
> ...


Hi Glad Charlie,is getting better for you of an evening,you are right in saying that you are learning to read him,when Alf was overtired he was so hyper and physically wouldn't lie down and sleep without being crated,Alfie used to settle so well in his crate,and it also serves as getting them used to relax so he will go in his crate when we needed him to.He only sleeps in it of a night time now as he is alot calmer,but the door is always open so he chooses to go in during the day and have a chill out.Have fun with your lovely pup and enjoy!!!


----------



## jomac (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi

Found this thread and the advice is much needed, getting my puppy Oct and building my knowledge and awareness.

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

yep lexie is the same, she literally bounces from chair to sofa to her bed and i think it is an attention seeking behaviour as she knows how i will react, if i dont react she takes it as her right to snuggle down in cushions on sofa which i dont approve of either, so its a bit of a catch22. so when she starts the bouncing or gets that mischievous look in her eye i will put her in her crate as she settles down in there and then after a wee while we casually open the door of crate and she can come out then if she wants.


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

We have the same issue. Lola is calm all day until I come home from work and she goes mental and wont settle. What i now do is come home, when she sees me i make her sit and give her a stroke, usually say hello to my other half first if i can, then when she has calmed a little I take her out for a good fast walk/run sometimes we meet other dogs and she has a better run sometimes we dont, then when i get home, she eats and we eat...this is when she starts to get a bit naughty when we eat as she has usally finished hers so i am going to start feeding her in a kong again whilst we eat for something to occupy her. These days we have started giving her 2 drops of rescue remedy just before i come home and apart from this 20mins unsettled time after dinner she has started to settle on her cushion by my feet in the lounge...This is a great improvement as it used to go on for a good couple of hours after i came in! So I have found that the combination of rescue remedy and calming her inbetween first greeting, walk, dinner so that she is not yay your home, yay we're going for a walk, yay its dinner now im going to run round like crazy stealing things! Its oh good you are home i am pleased to see you, im calm now can we go for a walk etc etc it seems to be working.

Hope that helps


----------

